# Bose Lifestyle V35 sytem how do i turn on subtitles



## THEAWSEOMe (Jul 11, 2012)

I have done everything i know how to do to try to turn on the subltitels and i havnt gotten even close please help (i didnt know what section to put this under)


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's an audio receiver. It doesn't control video. ( Bose® Lifestyle® V35 home entertainment system at Crutchfield.com )

Subtitle support will depend on the source that you are watching. For example, DVD playback, subtitle support will be controlled by the DVD player.


----------



## THEAWSEOMe (Jul 11, 2012)

So do you know how to turn them on while the sorce is on cable?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It would have to be a channel/program with subtitles (not all channels support it). It would then depend on the device that is tuning the channel. If you tune channels via a cable box, it would be controlled by the cable box. If you tune channels with the TV, it will be controlled by the TV.

With that said, not all hardware has subtitle support. And in the case of TV, it's typically referred to as CC (closed captions).


----------

